# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Επισκευή laptop Acer 2920

## MHTSOS

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω ένα laptop Acer 2920 για επισκευή το οποίο δεν ανάβει. Ο κωδικός της Μ/Β είναι 07227-5M  48.4X401.05M. Μετά από ψάξιμο κατέληξα οτι το keyboard IC δεν βγάζει το σήμα S5_ENABLE για να ανάψει το TPS51120 και να βγάλει τα 5V και 3,3V. Τα 5V_AUX_S5 και 3D3V_AUX_S5 υπάρχουν κανονικά. Το keyboard IC παίρνει τροφοδοσία 3,3V. Δοκίμασα και άλλαξα το keyboard IC και είναι το ίδιο. Αν δώσεις 3,3V στο S5_ENABLE το TPS51120 ανάβει και βγάζει κανονικά τα 5 και 3,3 βόλτ. Επίσης ανάβουν όλες οι άλλες τάσεις στην πλακέτα χωρίς να πατήσεις το power, οπότε μετράς τα 1.8V, 1.05V, 0.95V κανονικά. Όταν δίνεις χειροκίνητα το S5_ENABLE μόλις βάλεις τροφοδοσία η πλακέτα τραβάει 0.65Α σαν να πάει να ανάψει, μετά από λίγο πέφτει στα 0.07Α και πάλι 0.65Α σαν να κάνει bootloop. Το μόνο που έχω τώρα σαν ιδέα είναι να έχει χτυπήσει το BIOS αλλά αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω programmer διαθέσιμο. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

